# Should I buy an '04 Georgie Boy Pursuit 2970?



## KenStoltzfusrv (Oct 30, 2009)

My wife and I (retired) are looking for a motorhome from $20-35,000 for a trip from Ohio to Alaska next summer. I'm looking at a 2004 Georgie Boy Pursuit 2970DS, 30'. We don't want a huge or expensive unit, nor do we want something strictly entry-level. I'm having a hard time figuring out where the Pursuit is on the scale in terms of reliability and etc. This one has the Ford chassis with V10, and 7,800 miles. Where can I go to get basic info on other motor home models for comparison? Obviously many manufacturers make several models and I'm not sure which one is the entry-level and which one might be a better unit. Thanks so much!


----------



## Triple E (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Should I buy an '04 Georgie Boy Pursuit 2970?

Isn't the Pursuit more of a weekend MH.  Taking a trip to Alaska.  Will you have enough room for an extra spare tire, extra fuel, and anything, extra, you might need to take along?  Just asking.  I have never been around a Pursuit.  I just know when I took the trip I went through two spare tires within 50 miles.  I did enjoy the trip and would like to go again.  Good luck and have a wonderful time.


----------



## KenStoltzfusrv (Oct 30, 2009)

Your thots re Alaska

Well, you raise some very good points there and I'll take them seriously. I've been pretty intent on something shorter, for ease of getting around, but maybe I should move up a few feet. Thanks so much! Ken


----------



## JimE (Oct 31, 2009)

RE: Should I buy an '04 Georgie Boy Pursuit 2970?

I purchased a 2005 Georgie Boy Pursuit in 2008 with 6500 miles on it. I now have 18000 and we have been from Texas to Maine twice, to the Florida keys this past February and to the Grand Canyon in May. Thie is my second coach so I knew everything I was looking for in my next coach and the Georgie Boy seemed to have it all in our price range. My unit is a 35 ft with two slides, and I would not recommend anything without two slides or you will be cramped on a long trip. The only thing I have had to replace  are the slide awnings because the unit was used to work camp and alhtough it had low miles, the slides were out 365 days a year. The only upgrade I did was to have an electic drivers seat pedestal installed because the seat felt low to me and that cost me $500. I envy you traveling to Alaska, thats on our radar in the next few years as well. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Kirk (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: Should I buy an '04 Georgie Boy Pursuit 2970?

We own an 1998 Cruise Master by Georgie Boy and have been fulltime in it since April of 2000. We have had excellent service from both it and from the Ford chassis that carries it.  The company was bought out by Coachman Industries in 1999 but operated as a separate company until about 2007 or so. I personally consider the Georgie Boy series to be a much better product than those from Coachman so am not too sure what the closing of the separate facilities will mean.

The Pursuit is the entry level RV from Georgie Boy. That don't mean that it is a bad product, only that it has less expensive interior and materials. In general it is a good RV, but won't probably stand up to heavy use as well as some of their other product lines. The Pursuit is a vacation type of RV while the Cruise Master is considered to be a snowbird model and the Cruise Air is the full-time one. There is very little solid wood in the Pursuit, the Cruise Master has solid wood doors on all cabinets and drawers and the Cruise Air has solid wood on all cabinet fronts as well. 

The same is true of most aspects of the interiors. But if you are not thinking of full-time use, I really see no problem with the Pursuit. To get quality ratings of the various RVs of different makes and models, the best source that is fairly unbiased would be the RV Consumer Group, who are at www.rv.org


----------



## KenStoltzfusrv (Nov 8, 2009)

Re: Should I buy an '04 Georgie Boy Pursuit 2970?

STOP PRESS!! The Pursuit was at a repo auction and we didn't win it. We're now looking at other units. Thanks for the advice! Ken


----------

